# Nov-Dec Throwdown Voting Thread..Take Two. Please Vote Again if you voted already.



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

1) Smokey Jowl and Chipotle Mac and Cheese - Homegrown Hickory-Smoked Pork Jowl Bacon, Homemade Pecan-Smoked Chipotles, Oak-Smoked Trio of Cheese (Sharp Cheddar, Colby, Monterey Jack), Rosemary Breadcrumb Crumble

View media item 185693
2) Grilled and smoked sweet corn, red onion, green chili peppers, red chili peppers, red bell pepper and a yellow bell pepper.
Minced and sauteed shallot and garlic cloves. Half and half, elbow macaroni, shredded marble cheddar and homemade bread crumbs.
All in a cast iron skillet and into the smoker. Serve topped with chives.

View media item 185695
3) This is my 10 cheese Smoked Mac & Cheese with spiced bacon sprinkles.  Accompanying the mac & cheese are a smoked turkey leg, apple-walnut stuffing, and cranberry sauce. The cheese in the mac & cheese is sharp yellow cheddar, smoked cheddar, extra sharp white cheddar, smoked gouda, velveeta, mozzarella, asiago, monterey jack, gruyere, and muenster.

View media item 185696
4) Alpine Swiss Mac & Cheese
Swiss Cheese, German Beer, Cream, Macaroni Noodles, Fresh Smoked Farmers Brats, Smoked Red Peppers & Shallots, Pretzel Topping.

View media item 185697
5) Name of dish: Buffalo Chicken Mac n Blue Cheese

Mac n Cheese with chunks of smoked Buffalo chicken wing meat and chunks of smoked blue cheese.  Chicken wings were injected with Buffalo wing sauce, then smoked, and then the meat was pulled from the bones.  The mac n cheese was made from home-smoked colby jack cheese, seasoned with home-smoked salt and pepper, along with other mac n cheese ingredients.  The chunks of wing meat were added in, and then large pieces of home-smoked Danish Blue cheese were stirred in.  The dish was dusted with Jeff's Rib Rub and then baked.

View media item 185698
6) Homemade pastrami and Swiss Mac n cheese

View media item 185699
7) Macaroni with smoked garlic milk, Velveeta, and bacon and made little balls, then rolled the balls in ground round mixed with blue cheese

View media item 186034
8) Macaroni & Six Smoked Cheese Croquette

Stuffed with a Beef Brisket Burnt End

Paired with:

Oak Smoked St.Louis Spare Ribs

and a Turbinado Sugar Rub

View media item 185701
9) 3 CHEESE SMOKED SALMON -N-SHRIMP CASSROLE
This dish is homeade penne mac-n-cheese mixed with stir fried salad shrimp mushrooms and chopped onion and a dash of fresh cracked black pepper and sea salt. Topped with smoked steelhead salmon fillet, cubed chedder chunks, shredded block motzerella and sharp chedder cheeses. Then smoked till the cheese ozzed and got a golden color. Served with strawberry bananna slices for dessert, and cold beer in a lighthouse.

View media item 185993


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 19, 2012)

Tough decision again! Everyone did an outstanding job once again! Whatever the outcome I think all of you are winners!


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 19, 2012)

Still lookin good!


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 19, 2012)

They all look fantastic!!!!!  Great job to all who entered.  I wish I would have had time to come up with an idea and enter. The last month has been so busy ( hunting, upcoming holidays, work, two kids under 3 ). I really wanted to enter something for this tribute to Gary.


----------



## big dee (Dec 19, 2012)

Tuff choice. I think they are all winners.


----------



## alpine (Dec 19, 2012)

What is the throwdown prize?


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job all.......some good lookin food out there.......


----------



## sound1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not the page to be looking at when you are starved and wondering what to cook for dinner. Great job by all, a tough choice!!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, everyone has a great chance to win...Congrats to all of you and Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters on SMF...


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 20, 2012)

Well done everyone! Gary would be proud!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Job All!

Looking forward to the recipes on _*All*_ of these dishes

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Dec 20, 2012)

knowing gary, i'd say he would have to try ALL of them..........nice job everyone!


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW! You guys did an awesome job. Very creative. I think Gary would be so proud of your efforts. Now I gotta figure out which one to vote for.


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Now, who won the judges vote? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 25, 2012)

It usually takes a couple days without the holidays....


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 26, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> It usually takes a couple days without the holidays....


Yeah, that's true...I'm just not a very patient dude. I can wait though.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am just waiting for the judges scores back and I can make the announcements.


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 26, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I am just waiting for the judges scores back and I can make the announcements.


Awesome! Thanks, Brian.


----------



## mountainrubs (Dec 28, 2012)

So who won the throwdown?


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 28, 2012)

...must be some tough judging 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## mountainrubs (Dec 30, 2012)

Man, this judging wait is worst than the DMV.  LOL!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got the last Judges scores back today. As soon as I get home ill get it figured out and announced. 

sorry for the delay but the judges ISP dropped and they just got it fixed today.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 31, 2012)

Take your time. But hurry up would ya. Lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2012)

Results


----------

